# interested ??



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have 2 blue tongues i need to sell..























120 each.. these are adults.


















i did not want to post this in the buy and sell... i only wanted the Herp guys to get a chance at this.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

why you need to sell this beautys...?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

running out of room.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PS: if the buyer is in WA state ill give them my 5x3x2 cage with plexy front.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock where are you located?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oops- WA state, Bothell..


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

Didn't know you lived in WA. I go to school at WWU in Bellingham but am moving home for the summer to Kent. Good luck on the sale man.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CaminoMan78 said:


> Didn't know you lived in WA. I go to school at WWU in Bellingham but am moving home for the summer to Kent. Good luck on the sale man.


 interested? ill make you a deal... take the cage for free to.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How big are those Neal?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ones like 17 inches.. the other is like 20-24 not to sure.. interested ABB


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Man those look sooo nice! ive always wanted one or two but they are rare and expencive. i am very interested and ill have the money for them in like 2-3 weeks. thing is i live in CA and shipping would be like 50$. And i would want the cage too but u live in WA. They look great and good luck selling them!


----------

